# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه امیر کبیر پردیس خود گردان چیه؟؟؟

## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
من تو ازمون های ازمایشی گزینه دو شرکت کردم
و در قسمت دانشگاه های قبولی پردیس خودگردان امیر کبیر رو اوردم؟؟!!!
دوستان سوال من اینه که اصلا این پردیس خودگردان ها چجور دانشگاه هایی هستن؟؟؟ استاداشون خوبن؟؟؟ مدرکی که میدن معتبر هستش؟؟؟شهریه هاشون با توجه به تعداد واحد هایی که بر میداری چجور هستش؟؟؟
ممنون میشم اگه به سوالام جواب بدید
با تشکر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> سلام دوستان
> من تو ازمون های ازمایشی گزینه دو شرکت کردم
> و در قسمت دانشگاه های قبولی پردیس خودگردان امیر کبیر رو اوردم؟؟!!!
> دوستان سوال من اینه که اصلا این پردیس خودگردان ها چجور دانشگاه هایی هستن؟؟؟ استاداشون خوبن؟؟؟ مدرکی که میدن معتبر هستش؟؟؟شهریه هاشون با توجه به تعداد واحد هایی که بر میداری چجور هستش؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم اگه به سوالام جواب بدید
> با تشکر


*​سلام،پردیسای خودگردان شهریه شون تقریبا۵\۲ تا ۳  برابر دانشگاه آزاد هستش و مدرکشون کاملا معتبر با همون مدرک سراسریه و همون استادایی که تو سراسری امیرکبیر تدریس می کنن تو پردیسا هم هستن و ممکنه شما همکلاس بچه های سراسری بشین با این فرق که هزینه تحصیل رو می دید*

----------


## T!G3R

> *​سلام،پردیسای خودگردان شهریه شون تقریبا۵\۲ تا ۳  برابر دانشگاه آزاد هستش و مدرکشون کاملا معتبر با همون مدرک سراسریه و همون استادایی که تو سراسری امیرکبیر تدریس می کنن تو پردیسا هم هستن و ممکنه شما همکلاس بچه های سراسری بشین با این فرق که هزینه تحصیل رو می دید*


این 2.5 تا 3 برابر مگه بستگی به رشته ای که بر میداری و تعداد واحدات نیست؟؟؟؟
یا این 2.5 تا 3 برابر برای تمامی رشته هاست؟؟؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

> این 2.5 تا 3 برابر مگه بستگی به رشته ای که بر میداری و تعداد واحدات نیست؟؟؟؟
> یا این 2.5 تا 3 برابر برای تمامی رشته هاست؟؟؟


*
نه رشته های مهندسی  خیلی کمتره،ولی شهریه رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو ترمی ۸ تا ۹ میلیون متغیره*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

داداش با میانگین ۶۰ عمومی و ۲۰ اختصاصی میتونی بری ص اصفهانو و شیراز و...
پردیس چیه آخه

----------


## T!G3R

> *
> نه رشته های مهندسی  خیلی کمتره،ولی شهریه رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو ترمی ۸ تا ۹ میلیون متغیره*


نه ابجی من رشتم ریاضیه 
میشه یه خرده دقیق تر جوابمو بدی؟؟
مثلا فرض میکنیم رشته مهنرسی کامپیوتر شاخه نرم افزار  اگر من بخوام برم حدودا نه دقیقااا چقدر باید شهریه بدم 
البته با توجه به واحد های عملی و  برداشتن تعداد واحدها
با تشکر از پاسخ دهیتون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> نه ابجی من رشتم ریاضیه 
> میشه یه خرده دقیق تر جوابمو بدی؟؟
> مثلا فرض میکنیم رشته مهنرسی کامپیوتر شاخه نرم افزار  اگر من بخوام برم حدودا نه دقیقااا چقدر باید شهریه بدم 
> البته با توجه به واحد های عملی و  برداشتن تعداد واحدها
> با تشکر از پاسخ دهیتون


*خواهش می کنم..راستش تا اونجایی که می دونم شهریه پردیسای مهندسی تقریبا نصف رشته های پزشکی هستش مثه اینکه رشته های مهندسی سالیانه ۸تا۹ هستش البته شهریه پردیسا ربطی به تعداد برداشتن واحدا نداره یه نرخ تصویب شده هستش.حالا یه تحقیق می کنم دوباره بهت خبر می دم*

----------

